# Carrion Crown AP (The Deadwatchers) - OOC



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is your OOC and I think you all can talk about characters here even builds so as to be ready for some undead slaying.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm going Paladin archer, which I think should be fairly potent against the kinds of foes we can anticipate facing - especially when smiting.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to say you posted your character in the wrong RG AFg. I shouldn't have had the links in the same post my bad.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 1, 2010)

*Piedra Odio - Ranger 1*

OK. In order to facilitate the co-ordination of backgrounds. Here is the first draft of Piedra's

[sblock=Background]Piedro's (born Sturm Cantero) father was a shift supervisor in the Mindspin copper mines. Growing up, Sturm came to hate the mines and was always arguing with his father, who wanted him to join him in the mines.  Eventually, tiring of the constant arguments, Sturm adopted the name Piedra Odio and run off with a clan of the Shriikirri-Quah Shoanti. 

Piedra took to the open air like a duck takes to water and quickly acquired their skills.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 1, 2010)

Whoops, did not think about there being two games I'll transfer and delete.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Just poking in my head to say hi to everyone.  I've got a post tagged in our mutual RG for Girri, my human cleric of Pharasma.  Neutral alignment, channeling positive energy.

Advent and Christmas are busy times in our home--husband's at seminary to be a pastor in the Presbyterian denomination, and we have church and family committments.  I'll be around some but probably not a whole lot during December.  Will try to keep up, though!


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting my sheet up...will fix and finish tomorrow. 

[sblock=Summoner]
Female Human Summoner 1
Alignment: Neutral
Age: 18
Languages: Common

Appearance: 

Statistics
Str: 8 (-1)
Dex: 14 (+2)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 11 (+0)
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 14 (+2)

Hit Points: 9
Armor Class: 14 (10 + 2 Dex + 2 armor)
Initiative: +2
BAB: +0
CMD: +0
Speed: 30'

Saves
Fort: +1
Reflex: +2
Will: +2

Melee: 
Ranged: 

Feats
b Spell Focus (Conjuration)
1 Point Blank Shot

Racial Abilities
+2 to Charisma
Medium Size
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill Rank
Favored Class: Summoner (+1 skill rank)

Class Abilities
Cantrips
Eidolon
Life Link
Summon Monster 1 (Std action, 6/day)

Skills 4
Craft
Handle Animal
Knowledge
Linguistics
Profession
Ride
Spellcraft
Use Magic Device

Spellcasting (Summoner CL1, DC 13+lvl)
Slots: 1 - 2/2
0 - Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1 - Mage Armor, Grease (DC 15)

Weapons

Armor
Leather

Equipment

Money 70gp

Background

[/sblock]

[sblock=Eidolon]
Medium Bipedal Outsider
Hit Dice: 1d10+1 (11)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40'
Armor Class: 14 (10 + 1 dex +1 dodge +2 natural)
Base Attack/CMD +1/+3
Attack: Bite +4 (1d6+3), 2 claws +4 (1d4+3)
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Evolutions, Link, Share Spells, Darkvision 60'
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 11
Skills: Bluff, Craft, Knowledge (Planes), Perception, Sense Motive, Stealth, +4 more

Feats: Dodge
Languages: Common

Evolutions (3)
Limbs (Arms) 2, Free
Claws 1, Free
Bite 1
Limbs (Legs) 2[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice to see a non quadraped eidolon!  Not that I can talk.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2010)

Hee...the funny thing is that although its base form is biped, I bought another pair of legs for it...so it looks kind of like a small centaur in basic shape. Upright, but still four-legged.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 29, 2010)

Heads up everyone I have been around the paizo site and release has been pushed up to March 1st

If you all would like to RP/ghost hunt before then let me know. I think  instead of XP (which we won't be using) you could earn some rerolls or  other bonuses of some sort.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 29, 2010)

At the very least we could perhaps build links between our characters, if interested in such things...


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm up for either.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 29, 2010)

I am diffently up for linking everyone to at least one other PC. And what about trying new things like siblings (or twins). Or how about two characters having a McCoy/Spock relationship always "debating" with one another.

Any other arch-types out there someone want to try?

-HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok here's the group can anyone think of any links?

- Aldern Foxglove - Human Paladin
 - Shayuri  - Human Summoner
 - ghostcat - Dwarf Ranger
 - CandienneBacon - Human Cleric
 - jackslate45 - Half Elf Rogue

Have some backgrounds started and pretty opened ended. Both the ranger and paladin seem to be traveling away from their pasts.

And even the summoner seems to be away from home.

There will be some links for characters proposed in the Player's Guide but we could do our own if you all wish.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2011)

Zoop!

Well, my character has taken to traveling since she was invited to leave her home town, and to take her nightmarish hellbeast with her. As far as links, there are many possible. 

A friend or sibling perhaps, from the old homestead.

Or for that Spockian vibe, perhaps an overzealous religious sort who views her talent for scooping up netherbeasts and dumping them into our world as potentially 'not so good.' Maybe even dangereaux!


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 6, 2011)

Elthos was under the tutelage of a male rogue/dulist named Cyrus Lot, who taught him how to take care of himself.  Cyrus was a master of the Scimitar, and was able to weave it in and out, like a dance.  Elthos took the scimitar, and has been practicing under Cyrus's instruction


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone else want to know Cyrus and thus have a link to Elthos. Could be related to him (nephew, cousin, brother in law)

Shayuri do you think maybe a friend followed your character feeling sorry for her or maybe a love interest? Both could work I guess and if no one takes this route I might NPC it 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2011)

It's quite possible. I hadn't had her being involved with anyone, but that doesn't mean there wasn't anyone interested.   Or, it is a detail easily changed as well...though in my mind, she didn't really mind being kicked out, which suggests she didn't have any ties. 

Then again, that's kind of a wussout too...

Anyway, yes, I'm quite open to the idea of someone else from the village either following her or perhaps electing to accompany her. It would be easy to believe that the decision of the town leaders to have her leave was unjust and perhaps overly dangerous for her. The result of a superstitious fear of her, admittedly unsettling, abilities rather than a reaction to a genuine danger to the village.

Gleep, I really need to update my sheet!


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone wish to champion Shayuri's character then? 

And you two can then work out the details.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 8, 2011)

As a dwarf Piedra can't really be related or in love with any of the other characters. Also, unless Shayuri come from the Shriikirri-Quah, he can't really champion her.

Piedra is fairly happy living with the Shriikirri-Quah and under normal circumstances would not leave. However, been an outsider, Piedra will be the first choice if anyone needs to travel outside of the tribe.

Potential links could be:

- The clan chief sends him on a errand. Maybe to Cyrus but I can't see why a nomad would want to talk with a Scimitar master.

- The clan's shaman or wise woman has a premonition and Piedra is tasked with investigating. This has potential, especially if the instructions are specific like "Go to such and such a place and meet up with woman with a strange beast or a wondering Paladin or both."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 8, 2011)

The second one looks like it could be made into an easier fit ghostcat so why do we follow that line of thought.

We could link it to about just anyone, which I like. Maybe even the giy from the module man I can't wait for the Player's guide to be released. 

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Having Quint "champion" Elizabeth might work, he is a paladin afterall.  He could have stopped at the farm for a time after leaving Taldor, or used it as a sometime base while fighting against the Duke - depending upon the farms location.  He would certainly look upon Elizabeth in a fatherly light, being 38 to her 18.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmm!

Perhaps the town priest asked you to take her to some big orthodox priest at the Vatican-equivalent to make sure that Liz isn't possessed, or in danger of becoming an uncontrolled gateway to Hell or something. Or maybe they just asked you to supervise her...make sure she doesn't fall to the dark side...

Hmm. Doesn't seem like they'd assign you to do something open-ended in duration though. More like, "Escort her to the Bishop's Chancellry in Ulm, where she can be ritually cleansed before the Unholy lays its mark on her," or something...

Then events in the game make that directive obsolete, but we become an adventuring party instead.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

> Unholy lays its mark on her




Or remove the mark that appears on her forehead already. If he was commanded to protect her till the mark was removed that might be open ended enough.

Just a bump need the following please....

AFg - crunch for Sergeant Quint Gallow
CB - can you copy/paste Girri, Human Cleric of Pharasma into your RG post please
jackslate45 - 2 languages (can wait till I see the adventure setting), spent one to many skill points, equipment and _spice_ item (but I'm guessing it may be that scimitar), background and hook if needed
ghostcat - crunch for Piedra Odio
Shayuri -_ spice_ item added to background once things are worked out

Still time for character changes but I think we have a balanced group and I as of yet do not know the adventure. Not to be released to first week of March. 

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll try to get it done shortly.  I'm really looking forward to this, especially since I've just joined a Kingmaker PBP which is brilliant - we are on about ten posts a day each at the moment, though I am sure it will slow down.  And the DM gives XP for post quality so they are all brilliant I am thinking about implementing that in the future it is really working wonders.  I love Paizo APs!


----------



## ghostcat (Jan 19, 2011)

Done. Let me know if its OK.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 19, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> jackslate45 - 2 languages (can wait till I see the adventure setting), spent one to many skill points, equipment and _spice_ item (but I'm guessing it may be that scimitar), background and hook if needed
> 
> 
> HM



I have Perception listed twice (One is the trapchecking Perception.  Ill edit it when I get to the equipment part.  Proballly not till after work)  Spice item was the scimitar correct.  I was waiting on the Languages, and pick the one for the area, and maybe Dwarven.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a bump to see who is around and still interested. I haven't givin any  characters a strong go over but it is on my TUE/WED list. 

For now I know AFg will be playing this game with a select group, and the other CC-AP group has only two players so may drag them over here. 

All in all the game is a go just want to see who is about and will be ready to play come March 1.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Still around and interested.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2011)

*salutes*

SAH!


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 7, 2011)

/bow Rogue present


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm here, and interested in playing but haven't done a darn thing in terms of putting up Girri in the rogue's gallery.  If this game is still a go, then I'll do a post for her.

How many players do we have, total, for this game?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like four with Girri

dwarf ranger
human summoner (should count as 1.5 )
half-elf rogue
human cleric

I am thinking of taking the few others and adding them in as well as they other group only has two so far that are ready.

human necromancer
human fighter

And then I think we would have a group. Still time they have pushed back the module release date (again) to March 16th.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2011)

If a summoner bothers you, I can make something else.

It's not a big deal for me.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

No I was just making a comment in relation to the class and how it seems to me that they are almost like playing two characters instead of one.

Summoners are fine. And you have most of yours done so we are all good.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2011)

Not sure if you have slots open, but if there is a spot open, I would be interested.  If it's better to go to the other group, then I am cool with that as well.  Of course, that is if there are slots open.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

NP FtF I am all for running two groups (actually three) if we get four to five per group.

You make seven total and I think there is another who is finally getting past RL issues so that would be eight. So make a character and post him up. 

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Feb 9, 2011)

Post him/her/it here or somewhere else?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Go ahead and post here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/297624-rg-carrion-crown-ap-deadwatchers.html


The bump may do it some good.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2011)

Or it may *DESTROY IT FOREVER!*

Choose wisely.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 1, 2011)

Are we moving forward on this? I notice the player's guide is out.

I also notice...CHANGELINGS. 

But they're detailed in the module itself. Any chance I could take a gander at their game stats?

I love the notion of their sinister birth among supertitious people. Lots of room for angst!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I was going to tell everyone to head over to paizo for their free copy of the PG.

I have no info on changelings if they are in the module than I will not see anything on them till the 26th because that's when it comes out.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 1, 2011)

they also name dropped magus /cry

This is looking better and better!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

It is getting better and I have invited @Cyansylph to join us so we will probably still have enough for two groups. Just need to probably rearrange things a little.

Also I will be editing the character gene rules to allow everyone to pick one more trait but this must be from the Player's Guide. If you  can't get it let me know (it's free) and I will list a few traits I think fit your character for you.

Ok going to see about revising parties. See next post.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice!  So, with another player, I might not be 'herded' into something that the group needs.  At least the stats are rolled, and I will use them as I can.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Group so far:

ghostcat - dwarf ranger
Shayuri - human summoner
jackslate45 - half-elf rogue
CanadienneBacon - human cleric (oh and Harrow cards play a big part it seems which is cool)

Other group and or interested players:

 renau1g
Herobizkit
Walking Dad - Dwarf Druid (arctic)
GandalfMithrandir - Human Fighter
Orius - Human Necromancer

Fangor the Fierce - Hobgoblin Barbarian??
Cyansylph
rangerjohn


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2011)

As i have reactionary already, I will take Making good on promises.  Something to help the crappy will save I have going on.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2011)

Once we have Changeling stats, I may want to change from human...if that's okay.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

I know how much you love changelings Shayuri so I will say for you sure. 

And at [MENTION=6670352]Cyansylph[/MENTION] your questions can be answered here. Let's see a +2/+2 feat is one that gives a +2 to two different skills i.e. Stealthy, Deceitful, Persuasive, etc.

And at FtF I think we will have plenty of players for this make whatever you like.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2011)

Having read the Player's Guide, I have changed Piedro's background to cover his link to Professor Lorrimor.

[sblock=Background]Piedro's (born Sturm Cantero) father was a shift supervisor in the Mindspin copper mines. Growing up, Sturm came to hate the mines and was always arguing with his father, who wanted him to join him in the mines. After one particularly acrimonious argument Sturm decides that enough is enough and he will leave the mines and his family.

As it happens Professor Lorrimor just happens to be visiting the mines and Sturm asks him if he can accompany him to the nearest human town. The professor, always interested in unusual behaviour, is intrigue by a dwarf who hates been underground and agrees. Over the next few weeks the professor and the young dwarf spend their evening talking round the camp fire and the professor sees something in the young Piedro (as he now calls himself) and arranges for him to be trained by his personal scouts. Eventually the party arrives back in Ravengro, where the professor arranges for Piedro to complete his training with a party of undead hunters.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good ghostcat did you also pick a PG trait?

Just as a reminder I changed the character gene so that each character will recieve two traits now. One from the APG and one from the PG.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 6, 2011)

My Bad posting in the wrong thread earlier. Wat are the different threads for? I know there is an out of combat thread OOC.  what is RG?

my original question: are you allowing the other races from carrion crown players guide: changeling, dhampir, orc?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't know about orc but If your concept is a really good one than I might allow the others. I am a heavy RP/character development guy so if your concept is good than I might allow it.

Different thread - Well their is usually three to a game.

OOC - Out of Character (out of combat close it is that) Where players can discuss things, ask the DM questions, and general chit chat. 

RG - Rogue Gallery is where you post your characters the DM could post things on locations or NPCs and what not.

IC - In Character is the thread the game takes place in. So yes there will be combat in that thread. It is also where the RP will be taking place.

Glad your over in the OOC now just let me know what you were thinking of for a character.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2011)

At FtF and Cyan, 

Wanted to help you along a little (we still have 3 weeks till adventure release but you never know). I think with the only thing we are missing is an arcane caster of some sort in the group and an extra meat shield. FtF said he wanted to play a Hobgoblin Barbarian so that takes care of that if he is still going that route.

So Cyan wanted to help you come up with a character if you think you would like an arcane caster. The summoner counts but I don't see fireball or lightning bolt on their list so some of the "fan faves" would be missing for the group.

Was thinking witch as it would fit the area the adventure takes place in.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am also willing to switching to whatever.  just FYI


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2011)

First character check goes to [MENTION=11146]CanadienneBacon[/MENTION]

Well half way through I am very confused by Girri. You have listed as race Human but abilities are half elven. You have listed as class Cleric but features and skills are for Rogue.

So let me know what's up please.


HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 10, 2011)

I should be able to get something together next week at latest, as I am on vacation.  Thanks


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 10, 2011)

I will consider the witch. I have only spent time with 3 characters so far in pathfinder: a bard, a sorcerer, and an alchemist. I was hoping to branch out and not go a 4th arcane. my shortlist currently is: paladin, cleric, ranger, witch, sorcerer


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 11, 2011)

Cyan - if you want the meat shield, you can take that role.  I am very flexible and won't mind trying the arcane route in PF, as I have yet to test it out very well.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Well we have a ranger so a paladin maybe.

What do you think Cyan? Want to put that 18 you rolled into STR? And smite some evil.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 11, 2011)

I finally took the time to fully read through Inquisitor, and I think it sounds like a really cool class - a deceitful, no holds barred version of a religious zealot. Would there be any problems with me rolling Inquisitor?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, so with Cyan the Inquisitor, means that I will either be a meatshield or arcane caster.  Let me read up on Witch and see if that will work for me.  I always had an issue with it stereotyping it to being a female, so perhaps a Shaman?  (Witch Class, just changing name to Shaman for flavor?)

I should have some idea tomorrow after I read up on some more info.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 12, 2011)

You could play the witch and refer to it as Witcher or Warlock. I have seen both these terms tossed about to refer to male witches. Though be warned, some witch/warlock/wiccan enthusiasts would see you hanged for using such terminology.

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 12, 2011)

Inquisitors and witches would normally hate each other.  the fact that two of them are going to work together is going to be interesting IMO

@HolyMan : Rogue, Cleric, (Witch), Inquisitor, Summoner, Ranger?  is that right?


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't have a copy of the APG, so I'm working off of srd, and the iknquisitor description is super short.    I don't think I'm necessarily opposed to witchs.    Depends on my deity/domain. Which most likely will be travel or exploration.

That results in me worshipping Desna. I am a lover of freedom, the night sky, butterflies and long walks on the beach. And I hate oppression. Probly going to be a dwarf too just fyi.

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

Group so far:

ghostcat - dwarf ranger
Shayuri - human summoner (maybe changeling)
jackslate45 - half-elf rogue
CanadienneBacon - human cleric
Fangor the Fierce - ??  (arcane caster)
Cyanslyph - aasimar paladin

Looks like a good group to me.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 13, 2011)

FYI decided on an Aasimar paladin. I will probably multiclass at least one level into cleric. started my writeup in the RG.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds good I think you will be good to go for undead hunting.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 13, 2011)

How would a Tiefling and an Aasimar get along in the group?  Would there be problems inherently?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 13, 2011)

The enemy of my enemy is my friend?  Both hate the lich for some reason, and thus want him dead.  It would also make for some good role play though.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

From reading the Player's Guide you are all summoned to the funeral of a mutual acquaintance. And I think are all named in the will, so if the late Professor trusted the Teifling...

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

I would expect alot of jealously and resentment on the part of the tiefling, since both aasimar and tiefling have some outsider taint in their bloodline while one is revered and the other reviled.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmm, I think I am going with an Aasimar Sorcerer.  I have the prelim info on the character sheet now, with plenty more to fill in.  

I don't like Wizard much, as I hate the meditation, carrying a book, writing spells, etc.  If I changed to Wizard, it would be my first one ever...  and then it would more than likely be a Tiefling Wizard.  

Last option to a character of arcane talents would be a Tiefling Witch with a weasel familiar.  This one sounds interesting, and I think they are on par with the Wizard, but replacing a focused school with the ability for Hexes.  

Decisions decisions...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

First one ever... man I would almost say you have to play it then. What better way to try than with a cool AP.

But then you really have a decision to make and that would be the school. Hmm... the group still doesn't have a "face man" you could be an enchanter and do a little Dipolmacy work in addition to casting sleep and fireball.

But then again you could do that as a sorcerer as well and better as CHA would be your one main stat and not INT and CHA.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2011)

Summoners use Cha, just so you know. I could be a 'face' if need be. That said, I don't really care one way or the other. If you want to be, that's cool. If not, I can be. It's all good.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

True but summoners don't have "faceman" skills and are usually followed around by weird looking creatures with glowing brands in their forehead.

Not saying it's not possible (anything is in D&D) just saying your character would need a little polishing. LOL 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmm...you're right. Maybe this isn't a good character to do a changeling with. Or maybe Summoner isn't right. Shucks, tough call....I really want to try both, but they seem ill-made for each other.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2011)

Witch, Sorcerer, or Wizard...  let's see what the dice gods say... 1 = witch, 2 = sorcerer, 3 = wizard, 4 = make up your own mind!


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

He's a witch! Burn him!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol, yes, I am a witch now.  Regarding Core Traits, is there a definitive list?  I was on the SRD page and see a WHOLE lot of them listed, and am assuming they are third party as well.

EDIT - Ok, found the core info.  40 basic traits, right?  Combat, Faith, Magic, Social, ten each, right?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes that sounds right FtF just see if they list that it is from the APG. And a witch (warlock?) will fit the area really well. Them dice gods know what they are about.

Hey Shayuri it is not the crunch that makes the character. 

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Lol, yes, I am a witch now.  Regarding Core Traits, is there a definitive list?  I was on the SRD page and see a WHOLE lot of them listed, and am assuming they are third party as well.
> 
> EDIT - Ok, found the core info.  40 basic traits, right?  Combat, Faith, Magic, Social, ten each, right?




I have always had trouble finding these as well. Those are essentially the Core traits, they were released as a pdf supplement to the core rulebook. If you are looking at them here: Traits DB - Pathfinder_OGC
then they will be listed under source P:CTWE   (stands for pathfinder: character trait web enhancement)

I still don't know if there is a list of ones from APG; I don't see it listed as a source on that page. the APG includes more traits, right?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 14, 2011)

most of the traits that were in the web guide were transferred over.  

@FtF: it will be interesting to see how you build your witch.  I was going to play one in our RotRL game, but stuck with druid instead.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

I finally caved and got the APG pdf. I see that they included those 40 traits in there now.

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahh... that's just win win Cyan.

Now you have all the extra spells for your LPF character and when you find a game to play your Inquisitor in you will have everything close to hand.

BTW everyone my second Age of Worms (converted to PF) game is recruiting to replacement players.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

In related news this was in my email.



> A package containing 1 item from Paizo Order #1631403 is about to  ship from the Paizo warehouse via Standard Postal Delivery, estimated 4  to 8 business days in transit.
> 
> The following products are included in this shipment:
> 1 x Pathfinder Adventure Path #43: Haunting of Harrowstone (Carrion Crown 1 of 6) (PFRPG) Print Edition
> ...




We are almost live people. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

guess i should pick my langauges huh... (googles pathfinder languages)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

Witch Hexes - Interesting.  Question - do witches need a spell component pouch?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

I would assume so.  Most of there spells still reference the W/S list.  I know Hexes themselves do not though.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

You will need a component pouch to cast spells prepared from your familiar. But Hexes are either _(Su)_ or _(Ex)_ abilities and do not require it.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

Hexes - I assume that only the ones with a limitation on times per day for use means that all others are unlimited?  

Example:
_Ward (Su)_: A witch can use this hex to place a protective ward over one creature. The warded creature receives a +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saving throws. This ward lasts until the warded creature is hit or fails a saving throw.  A witch knows when a warded creature is no longer protected. A witch  can have only one ward active at a time. If the witch uses this ability  again, the previous ward immediately ends. A witch cannot use this  ability on herself. At 8th level and 16th level, the bonuses provided by  this ward increase by +1.

So this would be unlimited use per day?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Umm... let me check the errata download that seems a little much for first lvl. It's not to bad but an unlimited shield of faith seems a bit much to me.

Hold please...

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Well not errored [sp?] but diffidently something to watch. I wouldn't mind it being limited like the Healing Hex (i.e. - once every 24 hours per person).

I will let it go through as is though, it gives deflection and resistance bonuses so there shouldn't be any crazy stacking.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm...oh, I see...it's on its way, but you don't have it yet. Doh!

I was all set to start grilling you about changelings. 

Later, precious...the time will come later...yessss....


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

Do familiars earn Skill Points to use?


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 15, 2011)

some interesting feats relating to Base classes... you might want to consider Extra Hex. Then again you will already end up with 5 of the 14 normal hexes so maybe not. Cool type of feat though. Going to have to consider Extra Discovery for my alchemist in LPF.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Fangor the Fierce said:


> Do familiars earn Skill Points to use?




I don't believe they get Skill points as they advance. They get their racial skills and are considered to have the same skill ranks in any skills their master has but use their own ability modifiers.

So if your character has a rank in Climb, Know(arcana), Perception, and Spellcraft your familiar would have one rank in each of those (and an addition +3 for Climb and Perception as they are class skills for a familiar). and then modifiy those skills based on their stats.

In addition they would have any skills in their Bestiary write up.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 15, 2011)

Got it, thanks HM.  As for the Extra Hex feat, yes, I have been staring at that one for a while.  Question for HM - related to the Cauldron Hex.  This would enable me to brew potions at first level.  Would I be allowed to have created potions at start up?  Rolling Craft Alchemy of course to make sure my skills passed the test, but still, if I could actually make some potions from the starting funds, it would be a nice perk.

I am taking Cauldron, just for the pure flavor and enjoyability it will bring the character.  I would like more hexes, but I get another at second level anyways, and might just wait.  That leaves my first feat still open, and yet not much in the list that I would like for flavor.  Yes, Dodge is nice, but it's almost a constant static feat now on characters I have seen.  I am going for something different I guess.

Greensting Scorpion Familiar is a nice flavorful choice, and one that should be interesting to play as well.  Liking this character already!!!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

I would allow you to Brew Up one potion before the game starts if you wish. But it would have to be of a spell you know and I would like some real flavor (or anti-flavor) as a witches potions are really different from say a clerics.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 15, 2011)

HM: Added languages (Dwarven and Sylvan), and changed the coding to the preferred way (still have the old one there just so you can compare).

Otherwise, ready to kick some undead back!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

I have in my shedule to check as many of your characters as possible tomorrow as I hope to have the adventure the beginning of next week. 

So please everyone finish up what you can and let me know like jackslate45 when your character is complete and ready.

Oh and CB hasn't been around since March 3rd I hope we don't lose the cleric.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Elthos should be good to check.

At the same time, I can easly throw together a cleric.  Iomoedae Glory and Sun Domains.  It would be so easy...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hmm... than Shayuri might be able to play a changeling rogue/faceman.

You all should discuss changes and maybe a backup wouldn't hurt if we don;t hear from CB by SUN nite.

All up to the group. I saw FtF has his witch started so he should keep that - his first arcane caster.

Cyan has a paladin. So a little healing there at second lvl.

ghostcat as been patient with his dwarf ranger so that should stay.

Really would be up between you two if you are thinking of a switch to cleric. Then would need a rogue (or bard would do in a pinch).

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm planning on multiclassing at least 1 lvl into cleric. I could just make that first level instead if we need a lvl 1 healing bump. Was only going pally first so I could start with heavy armor and the cash to buy it.

Cleric would be worshipping abadar. Travel domain and maybe inevitability.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

Clerics have always been my default class IRL.  I can whip one together in no time.

I agree though, losing a rogue could hurt us.  But, losing a cleric could hurt us more. And no offense to a paladin, but Channel energy is OP.  Although a well built Paladin can have a godly number of heals.

EDIT: Go Cyansylph FTW


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Either way would work so long as a cleric is in the party in some form or another. Channel energy is hands down a great ability and you get your moneys worth.

So then things will stay the same just have a cleric when the group reaches second lvl.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

I am trying to clear up my selections.  1 feat left, patron to choose, weapons/gear, 2 first level spells to select, and of course, background.

Should be ready to check soon, but I will let you know.  I am sure I will have more questions regarding the witch.

EDIT - I will be able to heal to a degree.  I can cast 2 CLW at first level if needed.  I can also brew a CLW potion, if I have not used my slots, per day.  And lastly, I can take the Extra Hex Feat for the ability to cast CLW 1/day on each person.  So, everyone will be able to get at least 1 CLW, and up to 2 more if needed per day from the witch.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2011)

Still waiting on stats for changelings before final decisions are made here.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

From the messageboards it looks like +2 WIS, +2CHA, -2CON.

NOTES:
- They are the union between a hag and a man.
- Are always female.
- Are switched for a stolen baby.
- 99% have Heterochromia
- they will have a natural claw attack

Best I can do - plus the picture from the players guide.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2011)

Do they still have the minor shapechange ability?

Hragh. I must find more infooooooo....

Thanks for the start, HM!

Edit - Hmmm! They seem more akin to tieflings, statwise... I have gleaned they have darkvision, a point of natural armor, and...as you say...claws. No word on anything else yet. So difficult to glean from messageboards, but I can't just buy the module. Oh, why oh why didn't they put the player-info for them in the player's guide?!


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] Have tidied up the Character Sheet in the RG. Only thing remaining is to select a *Standard Trait*.  Will you allow  Child of Zolurket? Not saying I'll take it though


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

At Shayuri - thinks it's because an NPC is one and they didn't want players to be one to start? Just a guess though.

At ghostcat - It would be better to keep that fluff and just take undead as your favored enemy. Don't wish to go outside the Core or APG.

At jackslate45 - Only thing missing is your speed (30') and could you link your rolls to your sheet for me (page 5 of Savage Stampede OOC) for when I go to add up points to give you and such. Just need a base to start with.

Will be doing all other characters sometime today please be on the look out.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Waiting to see if we need the witch to be a healer or not.  Al... most... done....


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> At ghostcat - It would be better to keep that fluff and just take undead as your favored enemy. Don't wish to go outside the Core or APG.
> 
> HM




OK. Will take Courageous


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2011)

HolyMan, just out of curiosity, when will you have access to the full game stats for changelings? I recall it was already on order and/or being shipped.

I'll get started changing my character's stats to reflect what I already have discovered...but I shan't finalize until you can provide me with the actual info from the module. That also means that, if you read the module and decide a changeling PC isn't what you want, you can still tell me that with no hard feelings.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Question Number 198,958,695 from me regarding witches...

I took the Cauldron Hex.  Does that mean I gain a free Cauldron at no cost?  Or do I need to spend the 1gp to buy it?  Also, I assume it is a normal cauldron, that weighs 5 pounds?  Just wanted to clear this up, as I am a poor witch and am trying to gear up, lol.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hex says you just gain the feat. Sorry you might have to buy one unless you wish it to be your spice item.

EDIT: Drat that reminds me... jackslate45 your scimitar is free as it is your spice item.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, I am SOOOO indecisive at times.  Looking at it, not sure if Cauldron is a decent hex to get.  Yes, I can make potions, but that still costs funds each time.  Plus a little downtime for each potion ( 2 hours min).  I can only create 1 potion each day, and only if I have not used all 2 of my spell slots.

For this adventure pack, how far up in levels are we looking at going?  Will there be downtime on this pack, or will we be time constrained and always moving along too fast to craft much of anything?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 16, 2011)

changes incomming.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

I have no clue as to what they adventure over all entails. From what I read there will be a lot of travel  involved. So you may get a "It takes a week to reach such and such." Giving you the opportunity to make up to 7 potions.

But again I'm not to sure exactly.

Last module #6 is for 4-6 characters lvl 16 

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 16, 2011)

You can always take cauldron a little later, after u get a feel for the pace. I think we will be fine on healing if we can make it to level 2.

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, sounds like I will drop the Cauldron hex, and take something like Ward or Evil Eye.  Gear is coming slowly, but surely.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

Cyan is probably right as a few lvls would also give you extra spells to choose from as well as more "extra cash" to burn.

As the ward hex would get a real work out and be useful all the time.

Your character you should pick how you wish to play it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

ghostcat's character checking...

- Oddest thing ghostcat most of your gear was labeled wrong for how much it weighs and yet the total was correct?!? 
- Here is an easy fix for you just quote copy and paste,

```
Equipment                                Cost   Weight
Backpack                                 2gp     2lbs
- Blanket (Winter)                       5sp     3lbs
- Bedroll                                1sp     5lbs
- Rope (Silk/50 ft.)                     10gp    5lbs
- Tent                                   10gp   20lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp     1lbs
- Oil (1 Pint Flask)                     1sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Rations (Trail/Per Day)                5sp     1lbs
- Waterskin with Water                   1gp     4lbs
- Waterskin with Water                   1gp     4lbs
Bolts, Crossbow (10)                     1gp     1lbs
Crossbow, Light                          35gp    4lbs
Dagger                                   2gp     1lbs
Leather                                  10gp   15lbs
Explorer's Outfit                        0cp     0lbs
Pouch (Belt)                             1gp   0.5lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp     0lbs
- Chalk (1 Piece)                        1cp     0lbs
- Fishhook                               1sp     0lbs
- Flint and Steel                        1gp     0lbs
- Whetstone                              2cp     1lbs
Waraxe, Dwarven                          30gp    8lbs
```
- Have you at 1cp short in leftover funds (should be 6cp)
- Wow you keep your stats in order (Awesome) but I see no bonus +2/+2 feat listed - and please add link to rolls.
- HP lists 1d10 +3 Looks like you used your FC bonus but should list it out so at later lvl can be added to or not if you use the FC in other areas made to look like this...

HP: 13 = [1d10=10] + 2 [CON] + 1 [FC]

- dmg for waraxe listed as 1d10+3 but without a shield you may use it two handed(dmg:1d10+4)...or are you going to be two weapon fighting (axe in each hand??)Don;t forget there are 5 new combat styles in the APG
- under skills you have double ACP penalty (in PF swim no longer has a doule penalty)
- still need spice item

Two down will finish tonight.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 16, 2011)

Are items from Adventurers Armory allowable?  I was thinking of taking a Hammock some Charcoal, String/Twine, a Tattoo, Whetstone (in AA, grants +1 dmg on first strike), and possibly a Spring Loaded Wrist Sheath.

If not, no worries, just looking at what I would like to take.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Not going to allow to start but let me know what you wish to find.

And the whetstone in AA is the same one as in CORE, 2cp - 1lb, so they both have that effect. But for me I will be limiting the uses (probably by character lvl to make it easy)

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 17, 2011)

defiantly a spring loaded sheathe.  My 3rd offesive technique needs it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Not going to allow to start but let me know what you wish to find.
> 
> And the whetstone in AA is the same one as in CORE, 2cp - 1lb, so they both have that effect. But for me I will be limiting the uses (probably by character lvl to make it easy)
> 
> HM




I am looking for the twine/string mainly to go with the fishhooks and sewing needles I have.  The rest, I can do without.

EDIT - yeah, spring loaded sheath would have been killer!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Last characters are not ready enough to check. Shayuri's is ready but need more time with summoner's not my strong suit.

Just let me know when everything is complete and I will check them.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Last characters are not ready enough to check. Shayuri's is ready but need more time with summoner's not my strong suit.
> 
> Just let me know when everything is complete and I will check them.
> 
> HM




I don't have a background, demeanor or appearance.  I have funds left over, but might pick another weapon.  Also, her AC is low.  I need to find out how to get that better.  Or, how to hide better when things go awry.

Other than that, my character is pretty much complete for the number crunching.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

Just post or PM the changeling stuff when you can, and I'll swap it out for the human stuff...and that should be about all I need.

A question on these 'spice' items though, while I wait. What's a good guideline for choosing these? Is there a gp value? Or perhaps a suggested list?


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

A spice item should be anything you could have purchased but you need not pay for it. 

Like with the scimitar jackslate45 has. It couldn't have been a repeating heavy crossbow as that costs to much. And it need not be a weapon or armor it can be a ring, a necklace, or an article of clothing. A book or a favorite pipe. Something unique to your character.

The spice item will grow in benefit as a person advances in lvl. It will be a way for me to...

A) Help keep a character caught up with Wealth by level.

and

B) Give a little more to the RP as it should have a reason/story behind it.

Something I hoped everyone would have fun with.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, I was thinking of this...

My character suffered nightmares when she was growing...strange, surreal visions of terrible places full of monsters. Her father encouraged her to either write about these, or...as she wound up doing...draw them and name them. He told her that by doing this, she would make the monsters 'hers,' and they wouldn't be able to scare her anymore.

Of course, it turned out the visions were of other planes, and the monsters were 'real' creatures on those planes. So now this book she made is a kind of focus she uses to summon and control those creatures. Technically she doesn't HAVE to have it...she just likes it.

So what kind of item would be appropriate for this kind of book, or perhaps the quill used to draw in the book?

I was thinking the quill could be a wand of some kind, but that's not a very permanent item...

Any ideas?


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

Would a piece of armor that is rumored to be fashioned after the copy retained in the FirstVault be a reasonable spice item?


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Okay, I was thinking of this...
> 
> My character suffered nightmares when she was growing...strange, surreal visions of terrible places full of monsters. Her father encouraged her to either write about these, or...as she wound up doing...draw them and name them. He told her that by doing this, she would make the monsters 'hers,' and they wouldn't be able to scare her anymore.
> 
> ...




What if the quill acted as a wand of Cure Eidolon  - lesser, regular and greater as level appropriate.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say you could have both as they work in tandem. So on your sheet put Quill (no cost, no weigh) and Portfolio (no cost, weighs .5lb)

Later I could have the quill become a wand of monster summoning (types to advance) as Elizabeth draws in the air sparkling magic is left behind then a creature just like the outline appears in the area.

The book could be drawings of your eidolon in different evolutions and also other monsters to summon. Use like a scroll at low lvls maybe. Then when higher it might grant you other benefits losing the lower lvl ones.

Just off the top of my head will know more as we play and I finally read the adventures.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Cyansylph said:


> Would a piece of armor that is rumored to be fashioned after the copy retained in the FirstVault be a reasonable spice item?




What are you saying you have one piece of armor and the rest is somewhere else? Definitely spice. 

A copy you mean a non magical suit that would be hard as it would need to be either scale or chainmail. Although a suit of chainmail could slowly become Celestial Armor as you advance. Darn 25gp more and it could have been a breastplate.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I would say you could have both as they work in tandem. So on your sheet put Quill (no cost, no weigh) and Portfolio (no cost, weighs .5lb)
> 
> Later I could have the quill become a wand of monster summoning (types to advance) as Elizabeth draws in the air sparkling magic is left behind then a creature just like the outline appears in the area.
> 
> ...




Summoner's already get to cast Summon Creature as a supernatural ability and a standard action and it advances with their level (capping at summon IX or Gate at level 17). Daily uses is 3+ CHA mod. 

Maybe the Quill/Book could allow you to change your eidolon's feats/skill ranks when it changes forms at each new level? This is something which is normally not allowed, but would get better as you level.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll put down the quill and portfolio. No need to worry too much about what they do right away.

The drawing in midair thing was how I was planning on doing her summons all this time, interestingly enough. 

All of this 'dream' imagery is making me think perhaps Liz is the daughter of a Night Hag after all.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> What are you saying you have one piece of armor and the rest is somewhere else? Definitely spice.
> 
> A copy you mean a non magical suit that would be hard as it would need to be either scale or chainmail. Although a suit of chainmail could slowly become Celestial Armor as you advance. Darn 25gp more and it could have been a breastplate.
> 
> HM



I'm finally in front of a keyboard instead of typing on my phone; let's see if i can flesh out my idea a little better.

Well, I would like to take the Rich Parents trait, but tailored to the campaign/character maybe call it Rich Temple - and have this be the origin of my spice item as well. As the sole remaining paladin based out of the temple of Abadar in the city of Eranmas, nation of Molthune, the temple places alot of trust and respect in me.

One of the clerics had a dream where he saw The Lawgiver embarking from our own temple in Eranmas and setting forth for the lands of Ustalav. In this dream The Lawgiver was wearing an ornate set of half-plate. As he journeyed, hands clawed at him from the ground, scratching and scraping the armor but it continued to gleam with not a scratch on it.  He saw this dream as a miracle and commissioned a suit of half-plate to be hung in the temple as a holy symbol and reminder of Abadar's blessing and protection.

Some time, later, I received this summon to Ustalav for the professor's funeral, and the temple thinks that these two events must be connected. The dream of The Lawgiver in gleaming armor, was foretelling my summons, and it is only appropriate that the temple bless this newly commissioned armor and bestow it upon me to the dangerous, utterly chaotic, and uncivilized nation of Ustalav.

Let me know what you think,


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok - I think I am done!  Down to 1sp and a few copper.  Spent all the money, as I figured she would only start with her belongings.  Switched STR and WIS stats.  All equipment completed, and even took some MW Fortune-Telling Cards.  Swapped FLY skill ranks for Profession (Fortune-Telling) as it went with the background.

Feats, spells, etc.  I think it's all there now along with a complete background.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the fluff and sure that is a great spice item. You will need to take the trait to make it work and will have a lot of money left over as you need not pay for the armor. Maybe they gave your scrolls or potions to help also.

So your spice item will be mw half plate (correct?).

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I like the fluff and sure that is a great spice item. You will need to take the trait to make it work and will have a lot of money left over as you need not pay for the armor. Maybe they gave your scrolls or potions to help also.
> 
> So your spice item will be mw half plate (correct?).
> 
> HM



Yep, plenty of supplies they gave me to help with the journey; will figure those out tonight and finish writing things up. And yes, I will take the MW Half Plate as my spice item; along with that trait.

Maybe they sent me with a pair of combat trained dogs? =D


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 17, 2011)

Or, as my Eidolon likes to call them, "Breakfast," and "Lunch."

(^_^)


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2011)

As far as Weights are concerned. I use *PCGen* to build my characters and I had a bug in my bespoke Output sheet. This has now been corrected. Thanks for spotting it for me.

Roll link is Dice Rolls, I'll added it to the sheet.
With respect to using the waraxe two-handed, I am currently looking at using Two-weapon fighting style, using Waraxe and either a dagger or a light mace in the off hand. However, I don't need to make a firm decision on this until 2nd level.

*Spice Item:* Well Piedro's whole offensive strategy is built around his waraxe. So having this masterwork / magic would be bonus. So where did he get it from. Well his aversion to caves must of come from somewhere. so:

_As a youth Sturm used to hang about with Dolgrin Stonebreaker, son of the tribe's war-leader Morgrym Stonebreaker. One day Strum and Dolgrim were exploring some disused caves when the ceiling suddenly collapsed, trapping Dolgrin. Disregarding the danger to his own life, should more of the ceiling collapse, Sturm worked feverishly to rescue the badly injured Dolgrim. Finally freeing him and carrying him back to his parents. 

Morgrym rewarded the young dwarf by giving him a waraxe and teaching him the dwarven techniques that allows it to be used one-handed._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 17, 2011)

Assuming my MW Fortune-Teller Deck is okay for my spice item, I will be removing the cost on the character sheet and spending those funds elsewhere.  50gp for the witch is a lot of money!  Probably will just trade in those funds for the MW backpack to increase her carrying load.  Leaves me with 2gp, 1sp and 6cp.  Sounds about right.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds great everyone and to let you know the adventure came in the mail today. 

I'm sorry Shayuri but there is no shape changing to Changelings. I will send the PM.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2011)

Arr, I was confused by the similar name as the Eberron race.

That said, it's not something I need for the concept to work. I'll look forward to seeing the PM and finishing the character.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

Sent...

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 18, 2011)

So excited. I just have my skills to finish posting tomorrow and to get a trait from PG. You can review the rst if you want.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

Something to help with background...

Prof Lorrimor is a "know thy enemy, study his ways and turn them   against them if you can" type of guy. I was going to let everyone know a   few facts here and now to help them with their backgrounds.

Facts to help:
- When you reach Ravengro Lorrimor will have been dead for a short   seventeen days (so your character should be somewhere nearby or in the   country) - Prof just moved to Ravengro 5-6 months before adventure   starts.
- Starting about ten years ago (from year adventure starts dates   unimportant for now) Lorrimor was interested in a cult know as The   Whispering Way and sought to learn as much as he could about them over   the years (Your PCs could have been part of this)
- Your association with the Professor could be on going and you may just have been on some new mission or holiday.
- The Professor taught at the Lepidstadt University before retiring to Ravengro.
- Adventure starts at the cemetery the day the Professor is to be buried. PCs just arriving in time to help with the service.

That's what I have for now more info as I get it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

Best way I know how to check characters... *red ink time*

[sblock=Valaran, servant of Abadar]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Paladin
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Abadar[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18+2                  +5* list as STR: 20 +5 (+2 racial bonus) plz*
DEX: 13                     +1
CON: 13                     +1
INT: 13                        +1
WIS: 11           +0
CHA: 17           +3[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 12 = [1d10 + 1] + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 22 = 10 + 8 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 1 (Dodge) + 1 (Shield Focus),
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 21 = 10 + 8 (armor) + 2 (shield) + 1 (Shield Focus)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Paladin)
CMB: +6 = +5 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 5 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
Will: +2 = +2 (base) + 0 (stat)
Speed: 30 *20' in armor*
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
MW Scimitar(melee): +7 = +1 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (MW enhance) / DMG = 1d6+5(S), CRIT 18-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 any Ability Score (STR)
30' Speed Base
*Bonus Feat*: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Heart of the Fields:* Humans born in rural areas are used to hard labor. They gain a bonus equal to half their character level to any one Craft or Profession skill, and once per day they may ignore an effect that would cause them to become fatigued or exhausted. This racial trait replaces the skilled racial trait.* List here which craft/profession skill you wish to have the bonus* [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
...
*- Aura of Good
- Detect Evil (at will) as spell - move action to concentrate on one item or individual with 60' and determine if it is evil (no need to study for 3 rounds)
- Smite Evil (swift action) - 1/day: +3 to attack rolls, +1 damage (+2 vs. evil outsiders, evil dragons, and undead), +3 AC (vs smited creature only), automatic bypasses DR, remains till target is dead or paladin rests/regains abilities* [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Prof. with all simple and martial weapons (paladin)
Armor Prof. (light, medium, heavy) (paladin)
Shield Prof. (paladin)*
Shield Focus: + 1 AC when using shield *(1st lvl)
* Dodge: +1 AC (except for when denied dex ac bonus) *(human)*

*Traits:*
a)* needed*
b) *needed*[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks:* 3 = [2 (class) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 0 (Favored Class)*
Max Ranks: 1 ACP:* -8*
Skills:
*needed*[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

*Redid for better formatting plz copy paste this into your Equipment spot*

```
Equipment                       Cost   Weight
Traveler's Outfit                ---     ---
MW Half Plate (spice)            ---    50lb
MW Scimitar                    315gp     4lb
Shield, Heavy Steel             20gp    15lb
Ioun Torch                      75gp     ---
Holy Symbol of Abadar(silver)   25gp     1lb 
- oversized decorated key tied to belt

Belt, Pouch                      1gp    .5lb
   Sunrod                        2gp     1lb

Backpack, Masterwork            50gp     4lb
   Rope, Silk 50ft              10gp     4lb
   Rations, Trail (10 days)      5gp    10lb
   Bedroll                      .1gp     5lb
```

Treasure: 396gp, 9sp, 0cp Gems:
Total weight carried: 94.5 (light)
Carrying Capacity:

```
Normal    MW Backpack
Light       00-133     00-153
Medium     134-266    154-306
Heavy      267-400    307-460
```
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 24
Height: 6'2''
Weight: 185
Hair Color: Dirty Blonde
Eye Color: Bright Blue
Skin Color: caucasian with a bit of a tan
Apperance: Stands tall and proud, long scraggly hair creeping out from  beneath his helmet's narrow cheekguards. Gleaming in bright shining half  plate. A 4 sided prism Ioun stone dances over his head, casting a  bright light, but is only a pale shadow of the Ioun's stones former  glory. A scabbard-ed scimitar rests ar his right side, a mighty imposing  steel shield resting over a fine quality backpack. Hanging from the  left side of his belt is a stylized oversized key - the symbol of Abadar  - keeper of the First Vault.
Deamenaor: Patient, calm, slow to anger, quick to action, fearsome when provoked
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
As a teenager, both of Valanar's parents were killed when a terrible  disease swept through their neighborhood. His parents entrusted the boy  to the temple, and after showing devout faith, and some martial talent,  he began to train to be a paladin in service of Abadar.

As the sole remaining paladin based out of the temple of Abadar in the   city of Eranmas, nation of Molthune, the temple places alot of trust and   respect in me.

One of the clerics had a dream where he saw The Lawgiver embarking from   our own temple in Eranmas and setting forth for the lands of Ustalav.  In  this dream The Lawgiver was wearing an ornate set of half-plate. As  he  journeyed, hands clawed at him from the ground, scratching and  scraping  the armor but it continued to gleam with not a scratch on it.   He saw  this dream as a miracle and commissioned a suit of half-plate  to be hung  in the temple as a holy symbol and reminder of Abadar's  blessing and  protection.

Some time, later, I received this summon to Ustalav for the professor's   funeral, and the temple thinks that these two events must be connected.   The dream of The Lawgiver in gleaming armor, was foretelling my  summons,  and it is only appropriate that the temple bless this newly   commissioned armor and bestow it upon me to the dangerous, utterly   chaotic, and uncivilized nation of Ustalav.
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock] [/sblock]


HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2011)

Couple things Cyan:

1) You said you wanted to take cleric lvls - your WIS is 11 and you will only be able to cast up to first lvl spells (but really the channeling is unaffected and will be used more). Maybe a switch with one of your 13 stats 

2) Have you looked at Divine Defender in the APG? I think this arch-type would fit your character concept very well.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 19, 2011)

I had given more thought to the sacred servant archtype, but I will take a look at Defender. The low WIS wouldn't be good for sacred servant.

I'm fine with only casting lvl 1 cleric spells. Longstrider ks pretty cool. Might multi 1 level into fighterr as well for tower shield proficiency.

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

Cyansylph said:


> I had given more thought to the sacred servant archtype, but I will take a look at Defender. The low WIS wouldn't be good for sacred servant.
> 
> I'm fine with only casting lvl 1 cleric spells. Longstrider ks pretty cool. Might multi 1 level into fighterr as well for tower shield proficiency.
> 
> sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift




[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] - done editing my character; made the revisions you needed and added skills.  Ready to go!!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm checking characters right now,  Did you take the archtype I see your character bonding to his armor a lot more than his weapon.

Checking Bella...

- 10 candles = 1sp
- leftover money should then be 2gp, 9sp, 6cp
- Have a couple question about Ven don't know where to start.
-- Using DEX for CMB??
-- greensting scorpions have a +19 CMD vs trip
-- Skills (the big one) I have the following...

```
Skill                       Total  Ranks  Stat  CS  Misc  ACP
Stealth                      +15     0     +3    0  +12*  +0
Perception                    +4     0     +0    0   +4   +0
Climb                         +4    +1     -4   +3   +4   +0
Knowledge Arcana              +1    +1     -2   +0   +0   +0
Knowledge Nature              +1    +1     -2   +0   +0   +0
Knowledge History             +1    +1     -2   +0   +0   +0
Knowledge Planes              +1    +1     -2   +0   +0   +0
Profession (Fortune-Teller)   +1    +1     +0   +0   +0   +0
Spellcraft                    +1    +1     -2   +0   +0   +0

* +8 size, +4 racial
```

Ok that's all I see great first arcane caster. Oh btw the first adventure states that at a minimum you will be spending one month in Ravengro. So if you wish to change your hex you may (or take cauldron at 2nd lvl).

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good but it seems I missed that you are down a starting language and I wanted everyone to know that the following two are available and probably be good for at least one character to have.

Skald and Varisian

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a few questions regarding the archtypes:
1. Does it have to be selected at level 1; if there are no effects until level 3 or 4 can you use the archtype then?
2. Sacred Servant - At level 4, when the paladin selects a domain, does he also receive the domain powers equivalent to his caster level (paladin -3)
3. Sacred Servant - what kind of tasks can a planar ally perform? Is fight with me and my allies for 1-2 minutes unreasonable?
4. Can multiple archtypes be taken if the features they replace do not overlap at all: e.g. Divine defender replaces Mercy and Divine Bond. Hospitaller replaces Smite Evil, Channel Positive Energy, and Aura of Justice.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 21, 2011)

HM - Yeah, there was a line where you would use DEX for CMB.  

*Special Size Modifier*

 Creatures that are size Tiny or smaller use their Dexterity modifier in place of their Strength  modifier to determine their CMB. The special size modifier for a  creature's Combat Maneuver Bonus is as follows: Fine –8, Diminutive –4,  Tiny –2, Small –1, Medium +0, Large +1, Huge +2, Gargantuan +4, Colossal  +8. Some feats and abilities grant a bonus to your CMB when performing  specific maneuvers.


Candles - my mistake, somehow I wrote wrong entry.  Will fix.


Skills, I wasn't figuring on putting them all there, but I can oblige.  


Changes made - was  hoping you wouldn't have to bring out the red pen!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

For your copy/pasting pleasure As I read somewhere you were under the weather Shayuri.

[sblock=Elizabeth Cantry]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Changeling
Class: Summoner
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: undecided[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 10
INT: 11
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 8 = [1d8= 8] + 0 [CON] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 13 = 10 + 1 ( natural armor) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 11 = 10 + 1 (natural armor)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Summoner)
CMB: -1 = - 1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: na
Spell Resistance: na[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Light Crossbow: +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 80' SPECIAL: PBS +1 to hit and dmg within 30'

Dagger(melee): -1 = +0 (BAB) - 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4-1(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2

Dagger(ranged): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4-1(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 10' SPECIAL: PBS +1 to hit and dmg within 30'

Claw: -1 = +0 (BAB) - 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to Charisma, +2 Wisdom, -2 Constitution
Medium Size
Darkvision 60'
Natural attack: Claws (1d4)
Natural Armor (+1)
Hag Trait: *needed*
Favored Class: Summoner[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
- Spells: (CHA) arcane - spontaneous; no arcane spell failure when wearing light armor
- Cantrips
- Eidolon (See seperate stat block): summons takes 1 minute, can be dismissed as a standard action, cannot be dispelled but can use banishment or dismissal against it, dissapears immediately when summoner falls asleep or unconsious
- Life Link
- Summon Monster I (SLA): 5/day, standard action - duration 1 minute per lvl[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Prof with all simple weapons
Armor Prof. (light)
Point Blank Shot(lvl1)

Traits:
a)
b)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spellcasting (Summoner CL1, DC 12+lvl)
Slots: 1 - 2/2
0 - Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1 - Mage Armor, Grease (DC 13)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 3 = [2 (class) + 0 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: +0
Skills:
* = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                    Rank   CS   Misc  Misc  ACP  Ability
+2=  Acrobatics           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+0=  Appraise             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Bluff                +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
-1=  Climb                +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    -1 STR
+6= *Craft:Drawing        +1    +3    +2    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Diplomacy            +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na=  Disable Device^      +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+2=  Disguise             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
+2=  Escape Artist        +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+2= *Fly                  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+6= *Handle Animal^       +1    +3    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
+1=  Heal                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Intimidate           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na= *Knowledge:Arcana^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Dungeons^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Engineer^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Geography^ +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:History^   +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Local^     +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Nature^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Nobility^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Planes^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Religion^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Linguistics^         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+1=  Perception           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Perform:             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na= *Profession:^         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2= *Ride                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+1=  Sense Motive         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Sleight of Hand^     +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+4= *Spellcraft^          +1    +3    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Stealth              +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+1=  Survival             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
-1=  Swim                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    -1 STR
+2= *Use Magic Device^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                      Cost  Weight
Peasants Outfit            0gp    0lb
Dagger                     2gp    1lb
Light crossbow            35gp    4lb
-bolts(20)                 2gp    2lb
MW Artisan Tools(spice)    0gp    5lb 
- journal
- quill (silvery metal)
2 Belt Pouches             2gp    1lb
Common Blanket             2sp    1lb
Flint/Steel                1gp    0lb
1oz Ink                    8gp    0lb
3 quills                   3sp    0lb
Component Pouch            5gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
```
Money: 33gp, 5sp 0cp

*Total weight:* 20lbs (light)

Carry Capacity:
00-26 light
27-53 medium
54-80 heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance: 
Deamenaor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background] Raised on a farm, taking care of cattle and sheep. Painted to pass the time. Lo and behold, the strange creatures she painted from her imagination started turning up in reality!

Family shocked, etc etc...neighbors became fearful. Sensing a fragile situation, chose to leave and go into the world rather than invite trouble.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock] [/sblock]

Ok haven't checked the eidolon yet but will this week. And you may notice I changed the skills area from other sheets. I saw Cyan's Skill spot and liked it a lot, so Thanks Cyan.

We are almost ready IC may be up before the week is over.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

You did a good job defending against the red pen FtF Kudos... 




Cyansylph said:


> I have a few questions regarding the archtypes:
> 1. Does it have to be selected at level 1; if there are no effects until level 3 or 4 can you use the archtype then?
> 2. Sacred Servant - At level 4, when the paladin selects a domain, does he also receive the domain powers equivalent to his caster level (paladin -3)
> 3. Sacred Servant - what kind of tasks can a planar ally perform? Is fight with me and my allies for 1-2 minutes unreasonable?
> 4. Can multiple archtypes be taken if the features they replace do not overlap at all: e.g. Divine defender replaces Mercy and Divine Bond. Hospitaller replaces Smite Evil, Channel Positive Energy, and Aura of Justice.




You are allowed to take different arch-types so long as their replacements do not overlap. But if you do not take Paladin(Divine Defender) at lvl 1 you will have to take it at a different lvl and thus be like a multiclass. 

Paladin2/Paladin(Divine Defender)1 does not allow for you to take the Defenders benefits until you were lvl 3 in that "class"

2- Yes that would be how it would work.
3- Works just like the spell so whatever it says there

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay. I will just go single class Paladin(Sacred Servant) then. This way, I won't have to multiclass cleric to get the goodies I wanted.

Sounds like I will have to pass on Divine Defender...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

NP you may do whatever you wish with your character and nothing is in stone if you want to take a lvl of cleric later you still could.

Ok then sometime this week for an IC, as I plan in copy pasting three of them out. -First/Intro post will be the same for all games but that's were it ends. 

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

Okay. no overlap on Divine Defender and Hospitaller. I will take both of those at level 1. Will note it on the sheet.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait is that how that works...now I get it 

I checked the boards and I think I had it wrong. You can chose as many different archtypes as long as they don't overlap. Hmm... also on the boards they had names of the combos.

Undead Scourge of the Holy Light 
Divine Hospitaller
etc.

I was thinking you would have to treat each as a separate class glad you don't have to. Will make it easier and a little better powered.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah . Its pretty cool. Just wish you could mix something w sacred servant.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I think we are ready. 

So please join me here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/303253-carrion-crown-ap-deadwatchers-ic.html

For some* HORROR-ific* fun.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 22, 2011)

@HolyMan - are we supposed to roll for a harrow card? Do I just tack that onto the RG sheet?

also, so excited. Thanks for DMing this!


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

No rolling for a card yet. That will happen when we do a Harrowing, and I hope for FtF's character to lead that when the time comes.

Also you are welcome from what I have read of the first module this will be a fun but tough game.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for this. I'll make the finishing touches asap.

[sblock=Triessa Elrich]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Changeling
Class: Summoner
Level: 1
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: undecided[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 8 (-1)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 10
INT: 11
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 14 (+2)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 8 = [1d8= 8] + 0 [CON] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 13 = 10 + 1 ( natural armor) + 2 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 11 = 10 + 1 (natural armor)
INIT: +4 = +2 (DEX), +2 (trait)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Summoner)
CMB: -1 = - 1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 - 1 (STR) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (BAB)
Fort: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: na
Spell Resistance: na[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Light Crossbow: +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d8(P), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 80' SPECIAL: PBS +1 to hit and dmg within 30'

Dagger(melee): -1 = +0 (BAB) - 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4-1(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2

Dagger(ranged): +2 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4-1(PorS), CRIT 19-20x2, RANGE: 10' SPECIAL: PBS +1 to hit and dmg within 30'

Claw: -1 = +0 (BAB) - 1 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4(S), CRIT 20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to Charisma, +2 Wisdom, -2 Constitution
Medium Size
Darkvision 60'
Natural attack: Claws (1d4)
Natural Armor (+1)
Hag Trait: Green Hag Allure (+2 Bluff against attracted characters)
[/COLOR]Favored Class: Summoner[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
- Spells: (CHA) arcane - spontaneous; no arcane spell failure when wearing light armor
- Cantrips
- Eidolon (See seperate stat block): summons takes 1 minute, can be dismissed as a standard action, cannot be dispelled but can use banishment or dismissal against it, dissapears immediately when summoner falls asleep or unconsious
- Life Link
- Summon Monster I (SLA): 5/day, standard action - duration 1 minute per lvl[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Prof with all simple weapons
Armor Prof. (light)
Point Blank Shot(lvl1)

Traits:
a) Chance Savior (+2 Initiative)
b)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spellcasting (Summoner CL1, DC 12+lvl)
Slots: 1 - 2/2
0 - Acid Splash, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Light
1 - Shield, Grease (DC 13)[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 3 = [2 (class) + 0 (INT)] x 1 (LvL) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: +0
Skills:
* = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                    Rank   CS   Misc  Misc  ACP  Ability
+2=  Acrobatics           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+0=  Appraise             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Bluff                +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
-1=  Climb                +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    -1 STR
+6= *Craft:Drawing        +1    +3    +2    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Diplomacy            +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na=  Disable Device^      +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+2=  Disguise             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
+2=  Escape Artist        +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+2= *Fly                  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+6= *Handle Animal^       +1    +3    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
+1=  Heal                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Intimidate           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na= *Knowledge:Arcana^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Dungeons^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Engineer^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Geography^ +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:History^   +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Local^     +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Nature^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Nobility^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Planes^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Knowledge:Religion^  +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
na= *Linguistics^         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+1=  Perception           +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Perform:             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
na= *Profession:^         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2= *Ride                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+1=  Sense Motive         +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
+2=  Sleight of Hand^     +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+4= *Spellcraft^          +1    +3    +0    +0   +0    +0 INT
+2=  Stealth              +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 DEX
+1=  Survival             +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +1 WIS
-1=  Swim                 +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    -1 STR
+2= *Use Magic Device^    +0    +0    +0    +0   +0    +2 CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                      Cost  Weight
Peasants Outfit            0gp    0lb
Dagger                     2gp    1lb
Light crossbow            35gp    4lb
-bolts(20)                 2gp    2lb
MW Artisan Tools(spice)    0gp    5lb 
- journal
- quill (silvery metal)
2 Belt Pouches             2gp    1lb
Common Blanket             2sp    1lb
Flint/Steel                1gp    0lb
1oz Ink                    8gp    0lb
3 quills                   3sp    0lb
Component Pouch            5gp    2lb
Waterskin                  1gp    4lb
```
Money: 33gp, 5sp 0cp

*Total weight:* 20lbs (light)

Carry Capacity:
00-26 light
27-53 medium
54-80 heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 124lbs
Hair Color: Silver-blonde
Eye Color: Yellow and Blue
Skin Color: Dusky tan
Apperance: 
Deamenaor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background] Raised on a farm, taking care of cattle and sheep. Painted to pass the time. Lo and behold, the strange creatures she painted from her imagination started turning up in reality!

Family shocked, etc etc...neighbors became fearful. Sensing a fragile situation, chose to leave and go into the world rather than invite trouble.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> No rolling for a card yet. That will happen when we do a Harrowing, and I hope for FtF's character to lead that when the time comes.




Sounds good to me!  If you have any info on a Harrowing that I might be worth using/knowing, it can add some flavor as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

My pleasure Shayuri it made it easy to check as I filled it in so it was NP (two birds one bolt and all that )

FtF the only Harrowing I have seen done is in The Curse of the Crimson Throne game I am in. Not much ceremony in that and I think he makes up his own reasons why you get which card you do.

You could make anything you like maybe look up Tarot rituals and have your own little speech before you lay out the cards. Since the Harrow Deck is your spice item you may have the cards glow as you place them or the images seem to come alive before returning to the card face. All on you buddy later the deck will have special abilities and or grant your character abilities. Have fun with it.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2011)

Say...is it too late to change my character's name? 

She hasn't actualy been called by name IC yet, so the only edit required would be on the list of characters in the first post.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no problem with that. Go ahead and Introduce yourself and I will edit the first post afterward.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

Need to know if Valanar and Triessa wish to use a full round action to put down the coffin.

Then we may continue.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my bad. Yes. Triessa will do that.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

IC updated...

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, will use this OOC thread to draw cards... Here we go!

Midwife, Publican, Paladin, Carnival, Bear, Mute Hag, Foreign Trader, Peacock, Wanderer


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

Well I believe the Harrowing went well. It not only talked about this adventure but alluded to those to come. And I want to thank FtF for his participation and helping with it. Thanks FtF 

Now everyone needs to post on their character sheet their Harrow Card.

Should go under Game Info and try and list suit and alignment please. And you may use this card anytime during the AP. And you may have more than one in your "hand" so save them if you wish. It will need a spot whenever you post a mini-stat post to remind you that you have it.

List like so please:

Harrow Cards: card name (suit,alignment)

Am listing them here and will copy a link into the RG should you forget what you have. And a Harrowing like this is allowed every module, but you are not allowed to draw a duplicate card.

HM

*The Haunting of Harrowstone, Harrowing:*

Bella - The Hidden Truth (books,LG)
Valandar - The Trumpet (shields,LG)
Elthos - The Betrayal (crowns,NE)
Piedra - The Cyclone (hammers,NE)
Triessa - The Empty Throne (crowns,LG)


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

I liked it. nice work on that FtF

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the ability to try it out.  Also, might want to note, each symbol correlates to a stat.

Hammer = STR
Key = DEX
Shield = CON
Book = INT
Star = WIS
Crown = CHA


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

That was very impressive indeed.

I find it funny that we drew 3 LG cards and 2 NE cards.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

Guess I won't be the only person smiting evil


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spice Item*

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]. For my spice item do I remove my standard waraxe from my character sheet and replace it with a zero cost, masterwork, waraxe.

Also, as we still in town, can I purchase a Healer's kit.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

It isn't masterwork (yet) as you couldn't afford one. But you do get the 30gp back to spend on other things if you wish. (just not right now)

Shopping will be allowed shortly as it is a slight part to the game and will be np to find most general supplies in Ravengro.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 5, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Checking Bella...
> 
> - 10 candles = 1sp
> - leftover money should then be 2gp, 9sp, 6cp
> ...




Just noticed this, but are those totals on the skills wrong for the scorpion?  Should those all be a -1 for a total on all knowledge and spellcraft checks?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep you are right. Forgot that the scorpion can make a check or aid another if he wishes.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 5, 2011)

ok, will make them here, then, if that's ok.  -1 to aid another, but it won't matter, as her rolls sucked...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Bella will get a +2 to the know(arcana) check better than nothing. 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

We got one of them done alredy nice!  to bad that the untrained ones don't go higher than 10.   A few of us had some nice untrained rolls to.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes that is why it says when you Research at a location that gives a bonus on the subject you get to make the check as if trained. Your free rolls are normal at first and will give you a reason to explore the town/ask questions.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Great rolling Cyan I will be sure to update the research post after everyone else has posted actions for the day.

*Note:* that did not complete the Prison knowledge challenge but got about a third of it done.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

a 25 did not complete it?!  what the heck is the DC on that thing...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

No they had a max DC allowed that you could find out through Gather Info. Only so much the locals know or are willing to reveal. So you would still need to research to find out the rest.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

fair enough.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2011)

What places are available to 'research' history in this town?  I only see mention of a library.  Can we assume anything else?  Museum?  Time Capsule we can dig up?


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 6, 2011)

Did the best I could with a 25 religion and a 25 gather information. good luck finishing up guys.  =D

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] it is 1d4 hours for gather info. Can I help out w research afterwards?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone can help Bella, *cough* 24 *cough*.

Edit - maybe there is a bonus for researching at the council office?  Even a +1 would help, lol.

Edit 2 - Lol, should have used GUIDANCE!!!  Oh well, too little, too late


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

give me a lock, and im un-beatable.  but finding information is not my strong suit...

its DC ten to aid another right?


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 6, 2011)

I will try an untrained knowledge check to aid bella after canvasing the town all morning.

Edit: wheeeeeeeee. Love me some dice!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Well you guys are going through this part like lightning... I will need to see what the others decide to do before ending the day.

Bella's research will take the entire day. And I think ghostcat wanted to do a little shopping. So will wait and post an end of day one and info uncovered.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

Day one overview...

Triessa - going to Constables office.
Piedra - bodyguard for Valaran
Valaran - morning gather info; Afternoon aid another Bella
Elthos - body guard for Triessa
Bella - heads to gain access to Town Hall

If the above is accurate I will need a Diplomacy roll from Valaran (aid another from Piedra and Bella if they wish it). Or you will not be allowed access to the records of the Town Hall. 

Roll those here and I will post up actions for the day. 

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 7, 2011)

Dilpomacy roll


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

Well no need to bother with aid another you will be turned away. No research from there today.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 7, 2011)

Anywhere else we can try day one research?  Or are we done with day one now?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> If the above is accurate I will need a Diplomacy roll from Valaran (aid another from Piedra and Bella if they wish it). Or you will not be allowed access to the records of the Town Hall.
> 
> Roll those here and I will post up actions for the day.
> 
> HM




Question - is that access to town hall for me as well?  In other words, was I not allowed in, or still up to the Diplomacy roll?

If it's only to gain access for Valaran, then here is the Aid Another roll.  

Also, how are we keeping track of spells per day with this format?  I figure that if we are in research mode, I would change out spells to help that.  Namely, the following:

0 level - Guidance, Read Magic, Detect Magic
1 - Charm Person, Charm Person

She would have NO reservations on using Charm Person to gain entry into the town hall if needed.  DC15 Will Save, 

Could she use Charm Person to grant Val access to the Town Hall, or guidance along with Aid Another?  Guidance would grant +1 to the roll, and I am rolling for Aid Another.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 7, 2011)

Can you also hex him to reduce skill requirements by 2?  Think you did something like that before...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

Let's see that is a lot. This is where pbp kind of sucks arse. I need to figure out how many days it takes you to gather all the info and your research roll was only one away from complete but with Val's aid another you got it.

I had him (with the +7 Diplomacy) make the roll because the DC is 25 (no roll needed if Trust is 31) and Bella couldn't make it.

I should have asked for spells for the day as that would play a big part. Even though she was attacked just yesterday she might have taken one charm person (maybe two if like a week of failed diplomacy LOL). So I will roll a check here next if it fails yo all will have succeed in gather all info on the Prison, Since there is a catch to that I have no qualms you will still be in research mode a little longer. 

I am going to use Shayuri's roll as a diplomacy check to gather rumors. Seems that is what Triessa is doing looking for an old guardsman from the prison or some other old timer.

EDIT: Sorry no research today.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2011)

None?  As in no other place to research?  Like a library?  Anything?  Wasted rolls?  I figured we would get the DC 20 info at least...  I figured if she was turned away, she would not just give up, she would look for someplace else to research.

I figured Bella going with Kendra would at least count for something.  Unless I am reading this all wrong.  Tomorrow, since she's been 'shunned', she is going to take some drastic measures.

Evil Eye the aristocrat
Charm Person him
Gain access
Aid Another from whomever comes with her (Hopefully at least 2 people gain the Aid Another along with Ven as possible for total Know History mod of +14)
Guidance on herself
Know History +15 (assuming 3 successful Aid Anothers)
50% chance to hit the 25

Sound like a plan?  Yeah, wishful thinking... lol


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

There are other places but it takes time to do this. You need to pick a place to go and research for the day (and you still haven't looked into them all or asked around).

And then you spend the day either trying to gain access or researching if you have gained it. 

I will keep your research roll sitting by waiting for when you do gain access as that seems harder than researching for this group.

If you all want we can play this out hour by hour but that may take a lot longer than what is listed. And there is alot going in in the background that is listed by days not by hours.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 7, 2011)

No problem with either way.  I just was wondering why she would stick around and waste a whole day if she was told, No Entry.  She wouldn't.  She'd find someplace else, like a library, or somewhere else they would have historical documents about the prison.  Or even its inhabitants, which might glean information about the prison as well.

Bella would ask Kendra about where to gain information on the Prison, and who to talk to so that they can gain access to the town records.  I guess there wasn't a lot to go on, but then again, maybe that's on purpose.  Modules are finicky like that.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

No the module gives me a list and with bonuses on certain subjects. It takes the day I guess to 

a) get there
b) be told to wait
c) be forgotten
d) then wait till they get back from lunch
e) then spend time to argue 
f) then go find something to eat because you are hungry
g) then return tired (mentally and physically) with news you found out nothing and will try again tomorrow

Least I think it would work like that.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 7, 2011)

Were there rsults from valanars 25 gather info during his 3 hours around town? I'm hoping at the  worst this would reveal the other sources of info about harrowstone.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

Hmm... perhaps it would at that. But then again the towns folk could have just given what they know thinking it was all you needed to know. A lot of ways to play it off.

Kendra has already revealed all the places worth checking into (i.e. will give a bonus and all untrained checks made as if trained). So now just need to know where you head and I'll post up if you need Diplomacy rolls to be allowed to research there or not.

Or you can do like Triessa did and go rumor hunting.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 11, 2011)

Is there something we are waiting for?? Been 3 days since last post by anyone...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2011)

Weekends are often very slow for PBP's. Kinda counter-intuitive, I know.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

That's because everyone posts from work... 

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2011)

truth.  or the hour when I right get home.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm probably just spoiled since i can do it all from my phone and get updates pushed to it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have the same app, i just refuse to pay the extra $2 to post at any time.  My work productivity suffers already for it...


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, I don't use tapatalk much anymore. I get emails on thread updates, and the phone's browser is typically good enough if i'm on wifi.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 12, 2011)

so should we just roll on day 2's research?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Will Update tonight got chores here in a few. 

Just need Shayuri and FtF to let me Know what their characters wish to do on day two.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh heck, for some reason I thought I'd already posted on this one.

I am DAFFY. Yes. That is the word. Daffy. 

Not "subject to early dementia."

That would be a lie. And we mustn't tell lies. No. Shhh...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 13, 2011)

Same here.  Daffy.  I will post soon, have to head to work.

OK - Posted!  Got into the place!  Talk about a long post!  Hopefully it's all legit!  Now, what did we learn now?


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice rolls FtF. Think we made it past this. What's the ruling [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes and the fluff was great as well. I think I will use that to Bella's disadvantage in the future.  So that means I need to post up the last bit of info on Harrowstone. But don't count your lvl up just yet.

More to come in the morning (night after work latest). And I still need everyone else to check in.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol, yeah, I am sure it WILL work to her disadvantage soon.  Oh well, live and learn.  Try no to die.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully we can do something to win the trust of these idiot townsmen soon. Suspicious paladin my ass. 

I might just have to go around detecting evil on everyone and then dispense justice if they refuse to stop spreading lies about us.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

indeed.  there seems to be 1000 ways to LOSE trust, but not really much to gain it?  

and losing some every end of the day is kinda harsh.   ah well.

EDIT: Although, Charming an already suspicious person probably would make them even more suspicious.  Sounds like a race between completing the mod, and losing all the trust!


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 15, 2011)

Uhh.   yeah, or they become charmed. otherwise the spell would be called raise suspicion.

charming a suspicious person just makes them charmed, not more suspicious.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2011)

what about when the spell wears off?


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 15, 2011)

resume attitude as before.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 15, 2011)

jackslate45 said:


> indeed.  there seems to be 1000 ways to LOSE trust, but not really much to gain it?
> 
> and losing some every end of the day is kinda harsh.   ah well.




Yeh. From a player perspective I understand it. But in game, well. We are supposed to stay there for 30 days helping Kendra. So how long before the whole party is lynched


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 15, 2011)

Are we leveled up?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Negative. Your research led to more questions. Remember the Whispering Way was interested in somebody at Harrowstone. The Professor was unsure but Bella uncovered something interesting.

I will be recapping the day shortly. And we can try something new for day three.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2011)

Imagine us as a litter of kittens, all curled up around each other in a basket, but with our heads upright and our big round eyes all staring expectantly at you.

*WE CAN HAZ LEVUL NAO?!*

And then we all sink despondently back into the basket.

Awwwww...


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2011)

Is there a timeline that can be used/edited as needed?  There are dates thrown out, such as when prison was formed, town setup, burned down, will date.  But, I don't think there is a direct entry on the current date/year.  I think it's the same as the date in the will, but needed that clarified.

Here's what I see:

4711 - Will Completed (Current Year??)
4661 - Fire burned down prison
4591 - Harrowstone & Ravengro established

Now, this leaves Bella with a LOT of questions, and ones that will be asked.  Unfortunately, she does not have any tactfulness, so Kendra might not like what's going to be asked soon...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes 4711 is the current year. 

The professor edited his will the day before he died (as noted in his journal). There is no need I guess for exact dates just keeping track of the next 30 days.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 18, 2011)

While finishing up the combat for the Savage Stampede group I found I forgot to reward you all 1 Trust point for talking down the thugs. I have adjusted it and Piedra should only need to spend 50gp for the healer's kit.

I know their were modifiers to the diplomacy but all and all we got through that and to the next part (the five prisoners). So I think we are good to go. 

Couple things...

1) You think getting -1 Trust a day is bad the other group is really going to be hurting as they killed one of the Thugs (-6 Trust). And will be working really hard to get it back up.

2) Shayuri your character sheet in the RG is still the original. Wanted to check your newest eidolon.

3) ghostcat am looking into haunt knowledge checks and such but will mainly be making it up as I go. This adventure seems built for the group to learn about them and then overcome the various ones as encountered.

4) Will give everyone till WED night to post up before I put the group outside the gates to The Restlands.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

bump to see if Cyan wishes to respond to the others

Will update tomorrow night at the latest.

HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 27, 2011)

Go ahead. No response from valanar.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

The party --- 

And should you find a better pic let me know I will edit what I have.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

I wish to update tomorrow but don't want to step on any toes if I don't have your characters doing something they might not normally do.

Problem is I don't know these characters as of yet.

 This is where an SOP comes in handy. So in you RG post if you could list some standards your character follows for me I would appreciate it.

Things like - 

-weapon in hand (inside/outside)
-do you wait for the rogue to search or open doors yourself (damn the consequences )
-does Ven follow or find a spot in a corner till moving into the next room
-What happens if there is no light for Elthos's low light vision

Nothing need be put "in stone" as everything is different given different factors but it would be nice to see how the PCs general act.

Not needed right away but something to work on.

HM
-


----------



## jackslate45 (May 10, 2011)

Elthos' biggest concern is getting caught robbing a grave.  He did not want to use light outside, which would be easily spotted.  If they find something, then he would want light to see, even if it is candle light.

At level 4 I am tacking trap spotter, which will help searching more.  It basically says "I am always looking for a trap passively" without having to say "I look for a trap".  till then I will be searching the room and walls for anything suspicious.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 11, 2011)

Ven will be either by Bella at all times, or concealed under her cloak, possibly on her back, enjoying the free ride.  Should the group have concern about foes nearby, he will be allowed to be on the ground for tremorsense ability.

Does anyone else know much about how to keep the familiar safe?  Best Practices for familiars?


----------



## jackslate45 (May 11, 2011)

most of my wizard/sorcerer pets normally die from AOE spells.  My one friend kept his in a bag of holding that he tied to his back, with enough air to breathe for a day.  

Depending on your interpretation of spells, he always had Superior cover from any spell that hit him in the front.  if hit from the back he was outta luck though.  

As long as it does not seem threatening, most creatures will go after PC's before familiars.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

Well a scorpion the size of a house cat would seem threatening to me. 

So far I have Ven heeling your character FtF.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 11, 2011)

Sounds good to me.  Yeah, agreed, a Greensting Scorpion the size of a cat would be something to consider as threatening.  Especially a horned woman talking to it...


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Looks like Shayuri is on and is the only person whom I need to make a Perception check.

This is all to see who can act in the surprise round btw. (Sorry ghostcat )

HM


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2011)

Oops...missed that. One sec!

Hooray! Bad rolling streak is unbroken!


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Hmm...got a question. I recall we were all frantically trying to do research that would, among other things, allow us to level up. Was that research successful? Can we level? Or is this little foray into the crypt part of the research?

Just a little confused.


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2011)

RG has research results. When all are complete there will be a level up.

I do believe the next research is about Harrowstone and the group decided that they would go to the source. But before that they wanted to see if any of the gear the Professor mentioned was available to take along.

Seems it was.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2011)

Okay, good, I was reading the right place. What made me curious was that the third research subject, the one we're still completing, also has the note, "Not necessary for level up" or words to that effect.


----------



## HolyMan (May 22, 2011)

Right the only DCs you need for the level up are the ones before DC 25 (I think).

HM


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2011)

Oh I see! So it's not the whole -category- that's not necessary. It's just that difficulty class...

MWEE BWAIN!

Gots it. Thankee sir!


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

Wish to update by tomorrow night - I only need to know if you take everything or not.

Group so far is balanced I will NPC Valanor (as watch dog ) and not find a replacement player.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (May 24, 2011)

you also need to level him mkay


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

If they don't take everything, Bella will.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2011)

Updated In Character post with Die Roll for Fortune Telling, just an fyi.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 14, 2011)

KNow Arcana added to previous post - didn't want to double post
Can Ven make the roll as well?  I always thought that a familiar that could update the character on what things REALLY mean would be kinda fitting at times


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

He can roll a check or aid another.  Wonder if there is a way to make witches familiars smarter than the witch for some good RP, LOL

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> He can roll a check or aid another.  Wonder if there is a way to make witches familiars smarter than the witch for some good RP, LOL
> 
> HM




Thats exactly what I had in mind... the familiar 'schooling' the master on things, instead of the master always having the answers.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

I edited my post, as I dont remember if edit causes everyone to see an update.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 12, 2011)

I take it that RL has reared its ugly head, as there has been a slowness on this campaign.  I am still here to keep Bella in the game, just wondering who else was left.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 12, 2011)

I am still here, Just enjoying margarita's on the beach.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2011)

Triessa's summoning away.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

I should have gone to Border's to do some updating but I thought I had this new wi-fi device figured out. But I didn't and now after a trip to the AT&T store I am back to the connect card, 

Seems to be working - sorry about the delays in all my games I should be on track after tonight. 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 13, 2011)

still around


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

I think I missed a post somewhere. 

Did we level?

Cuz the objective is now to get to level 3, and I didn't even see us getting to level 2.

...

I must have missed a post somewhere. 

...

But the RG has everyone at 1 too...

I'm so confused. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 3, 2011)

i am trying to find that post shayuri, where is it at? RG?
EDIT: unless he expects us to hit level 2 soonish?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

Argh! Am I insane?

I could have sworn I saw that the current objective was to learn about Harrowstone Prison, for which we'd become level 3...but now I can't find it anywhere!

THE THREAD IS HAUNTED!

Also...checking sheets...it seems Triessa has no haunt siphon. So I'm editing her post.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

This post has level up info.

I think you are getting this and AoW mixed. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh.

*sheepish*

Ahem.

Does going to the prison constitute research? It's been a very long time to go without any kind of advancement now.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't I know it LOL. I have been trying to keep you and other groups on target to get the first level up pretty quick but to no avail. 

In this first level of the dungeon is your means to lvl up just need to get to it. But everyone should be thinking of their level up as I have seen it take a week or two to get them out of the way and I wish for that not to happen here and we can keep exploring. 

On another note I am running one group through this and using normal XP rules. They started about the same time as all of you and are still 800 xp (each) from level 2.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 3, 2011)

to fair though, most of us are at least good characters. We are investigating the direct cause of death of our beloved professor, after tracing his footsteps from his diary.  While we could have done more research, we wanted to find out quickly the answer of "what happened"


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 17, 2011)

So HM here I am. 'The Deadwatchers' game I am interested in and it would seem they are missing a meatshield (sigh). My choice of character would be either of an Oracle(Battle) or Inquisitor(not sure). The Oracle would be a controller using trip alot and the Inquisitor I'm not so sure. But on the other hand I'm thinking Ranger(Archer) which I know how to build very well. I know you have a Ranger in the party and I know he's going Switch Hitter from his feat selection and arrangment of abilities. But I also see you have no divine caster for this group.

Just give me the green light for creation and I'll hope on it and start killing some undead.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome BH -

I think you can go ahead and make whatever you wish I will keep the paladin around long enough for everyone to get a few levels under their belt and possibly not need the meatshield. Or NPC someone different in the next module if the group thinks one necessary.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 18, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> So HM here I am. 'The Deadwatchers' game I am interested in and it would seem they are missing a meatshield (sigh). My choice of character would be either of an Oracle(Battle) or Inquisitor(not sure). The Oracle would be a controller using trip alot and the Inquisitor I'm not so sure. But on the other hand I'm thinking Ranger(Archer) which I know how to build very well. I know you have a Ranger in the party and I know he's going Switch Hitter from his feat selection and arrangment of abilities. But I also see you have no divine caster for this group.
> 
> Just give me the green light for creation and I'll hope on it and start killing some undead.




Piedra is actually a melee fighter. he got lumbered with the roll of archer when we found some special arrows. he would welcome a proper archer with open arms. I originally intended to go the two-weapon fighter route, as a dwarf can use a _Dwarven waraxe_ one-handed. There again, I may change my mind and go the Two-handed fighter instead.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 18, 2011)

Real quick HM...am I rolling for gold or a set amount of 150gp? Also is the Core and APG still the only books we can turn to for sources?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Character gene rules are the same as in the first post of the RG. Your starting gp will depend on your class. I will probably let some rules in as we advance from other sources or what not (as I am known to do), if it fits the concept well.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 19, 2011)

Let's see finding one of the many games I am in with  @Shayuri  is not so hard.

Couldn't mention you in the social group, but thought you might want to look at this...

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - Proposal: Realta - Custom Deity

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

I see you are still working on your Inquisitor BH - Let me know when he is ready for a look over and I will see about introducing him once your ready.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry it took so long. He is done I think and I will end up reposting him due to the error with the post. By that I mean the huge spaces and the code beinh broken, my fault.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2011)

OK then I have given him a once over and helped to straightened the sheet up. All corrections/comments are in *red* and if you wish you could quote this post then get rid of the extra and the red and paste him (with corrections) into your spot in the RG if you wish.

[sblock=Merik Korvin]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Inquisitor
Level: 1
Hero Points: 0 *- not using Hero points in this game sorry*
Alignment: LN
Languages: Common *+1 more for high INT
*Deity: Pharasma[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14
DEX: 17
CON: 9
INT: 12
WIS: 14
CHA: 10[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 8 = [1d8=8] -1 (CON) +1 (FC)
AC: 18 = 10 +5 (armor) +0 (shield) +3 (DEX),
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 15 = 10 +5 (armor) +0 (shield)
INIT: +3 = +3 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (Paladin) *?? Inquisitor*
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 +2 (STR) +3 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +2 (Inquisitor) -1 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (Inquisitor) +3 (DEX) *should be +3*
Will: +4 = +2 (Inquisitor) +2 (WIS)
Speed: 30 ft *should be 20' due to armor
*Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longbow(Ranged): +3 = +0 (BAB) +3 (DEX)/DMG = 1d8, CRIT x3, 100ft
Arrows, Normal (40), Arrows, Blunt (20)
Dagger(melee): +2 = +0 (BAB) +2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2, CRIT 19-20,x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +0 (BAB) +3 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2, CRIT 19-20,x2, 10ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Human Racial Traits
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent
their varied nature.
Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
Language: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Spells: ???*

*Domain*: *(list here)* Like a cleric’s deity, an inquisitor’s deity influences her alignment, what magic she can perform, and her values. Although not as tied to the tenets of the deity as a cleric, an inquisitor must still hold such guidelines in high regard, despite that fact she can go against them if it serves the greater good of the faith. An inquisitor can select one domain from among those belonging to her deity. She can select an alignment domain only if her alignment matches that domain. With the GM’s approval, an inquisitor can be devoted to an ideal instead of a deity, selecting one domain to represent her personal inclination and abilities. The restriction on alignment domains still applies.

Each domain grants a number of domain powers, depending on the level of the inquisitor. An inquisitor does not gain the bonus spells listed for each domain, nor does she gain bonus spell slots. The inquisitor uses her level as her effective cleric level when determining the power and effect of her domain powers. If the inquisitor has cleric levels, one of her two domain selections must be the same domain selected as an inquisitor. Levels of cleric and inquisitor stack for the purpose of determining domain powers and abilities, but not for bonus spells.

*You may if you like switch this ability out to gain an Inquisition of Pharasma  from Ultimate Magic. Either way I will need the domain or inquisition chosen listed.*

*Judgment* _(Su)
_ Starting at 1st level, an inquisitor can pronounce judgment upon her foes as a swift action. Starting when the judgment is made, the inquisitor receives a bonus or special ability based on the type of judgment made.

At 1st level, an inquisitor can use this ability once per day. At 4th level and every three levels thereafter, the inquisitor can use this ability one additional time per day. Once activated, this ability lasts until the combat ends, at which point all of the bonuses immediately end.

The inquisitor must participate in the combat to gain these bonuses. If she is frightened, panicked, paralyzed, stunned, unconscious, or otherwise prevented from participating in the combat, the ability does not end, but the bonuses do not resume until she can participate in the combat again. When the inquisitor uses this ability, she must select one
type of judgment to make. As a swift action, she can change this judgment to another type. If the inquisitor is evil, she receives profane bonuses instead of sacred, as appropriate. Neutral inquisitors must select profane or sacred bonuses. Once made, this choice cannot be changed.

_Destruction_: The inquisitor is filled with divine wrath, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all weapon damage rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.
_
Healing_: The inquisitor is surrounded by a healing light, gaining fast healing 1. This causes the inquisitor to heal 1 point of damage each round as long as the inquisitor is alive and the judgment lasts. The amount of healing increases by 1 point for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

_Justice_: This judgment spurs the inquisitor to seek justice, granting a +1 sacred bonus on all attack rolls. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled on all attack rolls made to confirm critical hits.
_
Piercing_: This judgment gives the inquisitor great focus and makes her spells more potent. This benefit grants a +1 sacred bonus on concentration checks and caster level checks made to overcome a target’s spell resistance. This bonus increases by +1 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

_Protection_: The inquisitor is surrounded by a protective aura, granting a +1 sacred bonus to Armor Class. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, this bonus is doubled against attack rolls made to confirm critical hits against the inquisitor.

_Purity_: The inquisitor is protected from the vile taint of her foes, gaining a +1 sacred bonus on all saving throws. This bonus increases by +1 for every five inquisitor levels she possesses. At 10th level, the bonus is doubled against curses, diseases, and poisons.

_Resiliency_: This judgment makes the inquisitor resistant to harm, granting DR 1/magic. This DR increases by 1 for every five levels she possesses. At 10th level, this DR changes from magic to an alignment (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) that is opposite the inquisitor’s. If she is neutral, the inquisitor does not receive this increase.

_Resistance_: The inquisitor is shielded by a flickering aura, gaining 2 points of energy resistance against one energy type (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic) chosen when the judgment is declared. The protection increases by 2 for every three inquisitor levels she possesses.

_Smiting_: This judgment bathes the inquisitor’s weapons in a divine light. The inquisitor’s weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction. At 6th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as one alignment type (chaotic, evil, good, or lawful) for the purpose of bypassing damage reduction. The type selected must match one of the inquisitor’s alignments. If the inquisitor is neutral, she does not receive this bonus. At 10th level, the inquisitor’s weapons also count as adamantine for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction (but not for
reducing hardness).

*Monster Lore *_(Ex)_
 The inquisitor adds her Wisdom modifier on Knowledge skill checks in addition to her Intelligence modifier, when making skill checks to identify the abilities and weaknesses of creatures.

*Orisons*
 Inquisitors learn a number of orisons, or 0-level spells, as noted on Table 2–4 under “Spells Known.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. Orisons prepared using other spell slots, such as those due to metamagic feats, are expended normally.

*Stern Gaze *_(Ex)_
 Inquisitors are skilled at sensing deception and intimidating their foes. An inquisitor receives a morale bonus on all Intimidate and Sense Motive checks equal to 1/2 her inquisitor level (minimum +1).[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats*:*
List weapon and armor prof. please*
Point Blank Shot (Feat): +1 on ranged attacks within 30ft.
Precise Shot (Feat): Ignore penalty for shooting into melee.

*Traits*:
Undead Slayer (Trait): +1 weapon damage vs. undead. (Religion)
Subject of Study (Trait): +1 weapon damage vs. undead. (Campaign)

*Subject of study is not a bonus to weapon damage but a bonus to damage overall (including spells). Should read +1 bonus damage vs undead.*[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 08 = [6 (Inquisitor) + 01 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (Racial) + 00 (Favored Class) 
Max Ranks: 02 *Should be 01*
ACP: -4

*Skills*:
() = class skill
^ = trained only


```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-01 =  Acrobatics          +03    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+01 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =()Bluff               [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-02 =()Climb               +02    +00   +0  +00   -4   STR
+01 =()Craft:_____         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =()Diplomacy           [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +03    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+01 =()Disguise            [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Escape Artist       +03    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
-01 =  Fly                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+02 =()Heal                [COLOR=Red]+00[/COLOR]    +00   +2  +00        WIS
+01 =()Intimidate          [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +01   +3  +01*       CHA
+01 =()Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Know:Nature^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Know:Planes^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+05 =()Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =()Perception          +02    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =()Profession^:_____   [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-04 =()Ride                [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00   [COLOR=Red]-5[/COLOR]   DEX
+05 =()Sense Motive        [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +01   +3  [COLOR=Red]+00[/COLOR]        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +03    +00   +0  +00   -4   DEX
+05 =()Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+03 =()Stealth             +03    +01   +3  +00   -4   DEX
+01 =()Survival            [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-02 =()Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -4   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   [COLOR=Red]+01[/COLOR]    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
*Marked changes needed in red I would have made them myself but I noticed you spent one to many ranks. I can't change that, up for you to decide.*[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Spells Known:
Orisons - *need to chose four*
1st LvL - *need to chose two*

Spells per Day: DC = 12 + spell LvL
Orisons - unlimited
1st LvL - (_), (_)

*You can "X" them when used (X), (_)* [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                       Cost   Weight
Longbow                    75gp    3lbs.
Arrows[COLOR=Red](40)[/COLOR]                  2gp    1lbs. [COLOR=Red]weighs 6lbs.[/COLOR]
Arrows, Blunt[COLOR=Red](20)[/COLOR]           2gp    2lbs. [COLOR=Red]weighs 3lbs.[/COLOR]
Scale Mail                 50gp   30lbs.  
Backpack                    2gp    4lbs.[COLOR=Red] weighs 2lbs.[/COLOR]
Dagger                      2gp    1lbs.
Waterskin (2)               2gp    4lbs. [COLOR=Red]weighs 8lbs.[/COLOR]
Trail Rations (3)          15sp    3lbs.
Blanket, Winter             5sp    3lbs.
Flint and Steel             1gp       -
Bedroll                     2gp    5lbs. [COLOR=Red]costs 2sp[/COLOR]
Twine (50ft)                1sp  1/2lbs. [COLOR=Red]cost 1cp[/COLOR]
Bell (2)                    2gp       -
Torch (3)                   3cp    3lbs.

        Total weight carried: 59-1/2lbs. [COLOR=Red]have 67-1/2lbs.[/COLOR]
```
Treasure: 0gp, 8sp, 8cp Gems: none
*Starting wealth is 140gp - Have you over by 2sp and 4cp - take away a bell and you should be back in the black and out of the red. Also I don't know what you wish to be your spice item.*

Maximum weight possible: 230lbs
*Carrying Capacity:*
light: 58lbs.
medium: 116lbs.
heavy: 175lbs.[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 187
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Fair
Apperance:
Deamenaor:[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]When Merik was just a child he was caught in a snow storm that nearly took his life. Through the grace of Pharasma he survived and dedicated his life to her service. Merik has been plagued with poor health and a rasping cough.[/sblock][/sblock]

Really need to for you to add in your relationship with the Professor (something to do with the subject of study?) and I will pencil you in as I think joining in is about to be possible.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats everyone is now level 2. Sorry BH I was going to  have you make your character lvl 2 already but then thought they could not make the checks and thus have more searching to do, to get the info.

Level ups can take effect immediately. As others continue to search,  keep watch, or think over the info people may pray or study  spellbooks(talk to famailars)

please post here when you have finished updating your sheet. I am going over spice items and will give each of you your "upgrade" tonight after work.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

WOOHOO!  Level 2 Witch!  She's even MORE of a witch!


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

*SIGH* Ok HM I'll forgive you this one time under the conditions that, I receive a small monatary advance of...1.6 million gp. After that we're square.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll give to you in coopers. Do you have a cart (or fifty?).

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

HEHE the jokes on you! I'll still take it in coppers (thats still 13k gp). As for the carts...well I didn't think that far ahead. Lets just hope a rust monster dosen't find my stash. Had a DM that let a rust monster eat our monies. It was a sad day since it was like over 50k gp.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet mother of mercy! Szare is...EVOLVING!!

*fleshy, burbling noise*


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, does it look like the alien from The Thing or more like Tyrant from Resident Evil?


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 30, 2011)

HP rules? I thought I read them somewhere, but can't find them


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

I believe its Max -2. It was in the first post somewhere if I remember correctly. But let's look to be sure...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok EnWorld is really acting up I hope this goes through.

I have searched and seen no HP rules myself. But if the party agrees to Max -2 I am ok with using that.

*Spice items for you, enjoy:*

Elthos - scimitar becomes masterwork

Piedra - dwarven waraxe becomes masterwork

Triessa - the quill you use in your artisan's tools becomes a wand of rejuvenate eidolon(lesser) - charges 20; CL 1

Bella - harrow deck grants Bella the feat Harrowed so long as it is in her possession.

Merik -_ item unknown_, looks like you are missing a melee weapon would you like a free masterwork one (maybe blunt since you are anti-undead)? You can chose anything armor, an old ring, even your quiver. This item will take on special properties as you level up (some as magical items already in print and other things that are DM created).

Working now on LvL 3 goal - but there may be a lead up to it as you need to do something first.

HM


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 31, 2011)

As an FYI, my class ran late and I will not be able to update Elthos until tomorrow 6pm est at the ealiers (not risking the update at work yet, sorry)

but Max-2 works for me.  I personally HATE rolling.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm with jackslate45 on this. I also HATE rolling HPs, so Max-2 also works for me.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 31, 2011)

I could go for the quiver and Max -2 is fine with me as well.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent this will be fun to acclimate, 

Quiver has special (and odd) whetstone in the bottom of it. You can place up to six arrows that fit into it. When they are pulled the get a last minute "sharpening" and become masterwork arrows. Loading arrows into an empty spot is a full round action that provokes AoO. This adds one pound to the quivers total weight.

So according to the IC that would give you: 6 silver, 5 magical(+1), 2 ghost touch(+1) and 1 unknown arrow; + 6 masterwork in one quiver. And 20 blunt arrows in the other.

(still have 14 extra arrows - probably best to switch those to Piedra's quiver and you could get them back as needed)


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2011)

*Piedra's level 2 Changes*

Class: Ranger(2)
Level: 2
Experience: 2000

HP: 24 = [(2d10)+6]
BAB: +2
CMB: +5 = +3 (STR) +2 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 +3 (STR) +1 (DEX) +2 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 [base] + 2 [CON]
Reflex: +4 = +3 [base] + 1 [DEX]

Crossbow, Light +3 = +2 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d8, 19-20x2, 80 ft. [Range]
Dagger +5 = +2 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4+3, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +3 = +2 [BAB] +1 [DEX] / DMG = 1d4+3, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]

Signature Dwarvan Waraxe +6 = +2 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d10+3, 20x3
Signature Dwarvan Waraxe (Two Handed) +6 = +2 [BAB] +3 [STR] +0 [feat] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d10+4, 20x3
Signature Dwarvan Waraxe +4 (TWF, Primary Hand) = +2 [BAB] +3 [STR] -2 [TWF] +1 [Masterwork] / DMG = 1d10+3, 20x3
Dagger (TWF, Off Hand) +3 = +2 [BAB] +3 [STR] -2 [TWF] / DMG = 1d4+1, 19-20x2

Combat Style: Two-Weapon Fighting
Ranger Bonus Feat: Two-Weapon Fighting

Skill Points: 12
Max Ranks: 2/2 ACP: +0
Heal +9 = +2 [ranks] +2 [Wis] +2[Self-Sufficient] +3[HEAL|HEAL] +2[STAT]
Knowledge (Nature) +5 = +2 [ranks]
Perception +7 = +2 [ranks]
- Notice unusual stonework) +9 = +2 [ranks]
Ride +6 = +2 [ranks]
Stealth +6 = +2 [ranks]
Survival +9 = +2 [ranks]
- (Follow or identify tracks) +10 = +2 [ranks]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

Level 2 Witch Updates:

+1BAB
+1 Will Save
Gain 1 Hex [sblock=Feral Speech]Feral Speech (Su): This hex grants the witch the ability to speak with and understand the response of any animal as if using speak with animals,  though each time she uses the hex, she must decide to communicate with  either amphibians, birds, fish, mammals, or reptiles, and can only speak  to and understand animals of that type. The witch can make herself understood as far as her voice carries. This hex does not predispose any animal so addressed toward the witch in any way. At 12th level, the witch can use this hex to communicate with vermin.)[/sblock]Gain +1 Cantrip use per day
Gain +1 First Level Spell use per day
Learn 2 New Level 2 Spells (Identify, Remove Sickness)
Gain 6 Skill Points (+1 Rank in each current Skill)
Gain 5HP (D6=6)-2 +1CON HP
Gain Harrowed feat if Deck item is with character

HM - What is a Tieflings Favored Class?  I would assume Sorcerer, due to the bonuses they get if they are that class, but wanted to confirm with you.

Ven updates:
Gain 1 Skill Point - +1 Perception
+1 Will Save
+1 Fort save
Learned 2 Spells above
Learned Shocking Grasp from Element Patron


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2011)

In PF your race does not set your favored class you chose what you wish it to be. In this case I think Witch will work. 

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

*Changes to level 2 Update*

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION].  Is it too late to change my level 2 update?

Instead of putting a rank in Knowledge(Nature), I would like to put it in Knowledge (Religion - undead), which is a class skill by virtue of the _Teacher's pet_ Trait.

This will give:

Knowledge (Religion - undead) +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Int] +3[Class]  
Knowledge (Nature) +4 = +1 [ranks] +0 [Int] +3[Class]  

Also, I forgot I have a +2 trait bonus on Saving Throws against fear effects dur to the _Courageous_ Trait.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

NP ghostcat on the change and just remember the +2 this next time coming up - that ghost is still out there.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> NP ghostcat on the change and just remember the +2 this next time coming up - that ghost is still out there.
> 
> HM




Doesn't matter how many pluses you have when you roll a 1 on your save


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 7, 2011)

HM - Was there ever mention of a map of the prison found during our investigation?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

No but Triessa is making one as you go.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2011)

*scribble scribble*

See? I'm good for something besides summoning the meatshield.


----------

